# Jamal Mashburn



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you guys think that Mash will ever play a single game as a Sixer? I would love to see him play but i heard that he is likely to retire! What do you think?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

No, he will retire next season.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh. Well then i don't get the trade. Why did we trade Big Dog's expiring contracts for Mash, who won't play anymore?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sykk said:


> Oh. Well then i don't get the trade. Why did we trade Big Dog's expiring contracts for Mash, who won't play anymore?


 A huge part of it, had to do with Rodney Rogers being an expiring contract and a player who's familiar with Jim O'Brien's schemes. Mashburn's contract is off the books late next season, and King feels that he can move Mash for something next year.

Oh, and welcome to the boards hopefully you'll enjoy your stay. :biggrin:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yeah Mash wont play, but welcome to the boards.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for welcoming me guys 
Yeah I already heard about O'Brien and Rogers... But who would trade for Mash? He wouldn't play anyways so how come Billy King thinks that he can move him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sykk said:


> Thanks for welcoming me guys
> Yeah I already heard about O'Brien and Rogers... But who would trade for Mash? He wouldn't play anyways so how come Billy King thinks that he can move him?


 I'm assuming he's figuring that since the T-Wolves managed to move Terrell Brandon to the Hawks the year he came off the books, it's an open possibility. Mashburn isn't as much of a turnoff to other teams because his contract is 80% covered by insurance and will come off the books in March. 

Now I'm not sure exactly how much they can get for him, but it's hard to believe that he won't be more valuable than Big Dog was.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah no doubt...
Big Dog hasn't played a single game for the Sixers this year. I hope we can get a decent player for Mash or a younger guy maybe...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think I'd be happy trading him to a team that has a trade exception, and get some kind of second round pick in exchange, because I'm not sure how viable it is to land a good young player in exchange for his contract.


----------



## Bristow (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry if i slept on it, but i was just about to ask...what is the deal with "moster mash" anyway....is he hurt? I understand he will probaly retire.....but why have we not seen him yet?


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

because mash's contract comes of the books after next season, wouldnt it have been better to keep big dogs contract so we would have a better chance to sign Dalembert and korver?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

mellow-dramatik said:


> because mash's contract comes of the books after next season, wouldnt it have been better to keep big dogs contract so we would have a better chance to sign Dalembert and korver?


No because you guys would still be over the cap even after big dog's contract came off the books.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

So is there are realistic chance to sign Dalembert and Korver again since I don't really want to see them leave?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sykk said:


> So is there are realistic chance to sign Dalembert and Korver again since I don't really want to see them leave?


Yeah they can sign them, they have Dalembert's bird rights so they can exceed the cap to re-sign him. If Korver decides to come back for the MLE, we can afford him. But neither thing will help out the team's cap situation.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

did he actually ever show up since he was acquired?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sykk said:


> did he actually ever show up since he was acquired?


He was on the active roster since he had to be and now hes back on the IL.


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah but was he actually ever seen in philly?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sykk said:


> yeah but was he actually ever seen in philly?


Nope. The trade was made knowing he was never going to be an actual member of the team, so they had no use of him around here.


----------

